# Photography Abu Dhabi



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all

Not in Abu Dhabi yet but should hopefully arriving early/mid 2017
would love to do some photography so if anyone knows of any photography clubs in Abu Dhabi or just interested then please let me know.

I am only an amateur and into DSLR photography!

Kind regards

Shabs


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

oh u will love the nature scenery here.
get more digital storage


----------



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

archcherub said:


> oh u will love the nature scenery here.
> get more digital storage


hi mate
cannot wait to come out!
just waiting for HAAD etc to clear
will message once in Abu Dhabi and we can link up for some photos if ur into photgraphy

regards


----------

